# Polish website



## enigma77 (Feb 23, 2004)

Links for one of the best polish aquarist - Bartek Lipczyński, he won Aquabtanic 2003. On this websites you can see some fotos:

http://www.infofarm.com.pl/~bartek/galeria/galeria_2003-09.html

http://www.infofarm.com.pl/~bartek/galeria/galeria_2003-12.html

Have a nice watching


----------

